# indicators not flashing!!



## audi bbg (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, i went out to my car yesterday to find that the indicators were not working as they should. When i go to indicate left or right they just stick on, although my hazards work fine and also when i lock the car they flash as normal, any ideas?? Much appreciated. bbg


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like the relay is shot a common problem the relay is part of the hazard switch you need to get a new one


----------



## audi bbg (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok thanx very much i thought this would have been the fault but wanted to double check. Cheers Yellow


----------



## leeleegod (May 23, 2010)

Mine has also gone, it is doing a funny noise from the hazard relay and only work if and when they want too. Wheres the best place to get them from? I had a look on TT Spares but they are out of stock :?


----------



## petesky (Jul 24, 2002)

As mentioned it's most likely to be the relay which is part of the hazard button/light unit.
It's a 5 minute repair when the stereo has been taken out so no need to bother with a garage, just do it yourself.

Search the forum, there's a couple of simple guides on how to do it IIRC.

Peter


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just replaced mine at a cost of 52 quid for the part 

I decided to pull the old one apart to see exactly what was inside.

Basically what i think the problem is is that the omron g8nw-2 relay switch inside is sticking.
(supposed to be able to run for 1000000+ switches)
I tapped it a few times with a screwdriver, re-assembled and tested it in the car.
Lo and behold it was working again.
Wish I had done this in the first place as I could have done with the 52 notes in my pocket.

Ah well I got a spare now if anyone needs one.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

52 quid! 

I paid about $60 Canadian for mine a few years back. What about calling the dealership about it?

And my money is on the hazard switch too


----------



## raze1000 (Jan 8, 2008)

Neb said:


> 52 quid!
> 
> I paid about $60 Canadian for mine a few years back. What about calling the dealership about it?
> 
> And my money is on the hazard switch too


Dealership wont take back any electronic parts, so It's going on fleabay.

At least I can indicate where I am going now.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

There's a post on here somewhere with detailed instructions how to repair them. Worked for me. Still working after a year.

Also note if you have any similar indicator related issues it may be the indicator stalk switch is dirty and just needs a clean.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Here it is:-

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=809957#809957


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a spare relay. I bought it from Audi a few months ago but found out it was not the hazard relay. Audi would not accept it back as I had plugged it in. It can be yours for £40.

Cheers

Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

I had this issue within a few weeks of ownership.

Took it to Audi, who plugged it into their diagnostics (was going to anyway), replaced the stalks, and did about 5 other 'warranty' jobs..... all for the cost of just the diagnostics!


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Old thread alert !!!

Took my car out for a run yesterday and my indicators have stopped flashing, they just stay solid amber. They still flash on the hazard switch tho.... do i need the relay or a whole indicator/cruise control stalk ?

A part number or ebay link would be much appricated

TiA


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Horlixx said:


> Old thread alert !!!
> 
> Took my car out for a run yesterday and my indicators have stopped flashing, they just stay solid amber. They still flash on the hazard switch tho.... do i need the relay or a whole indicator/cruise control stalk ?
> TiA


Hi, More than likely the Hazard switch, it contains two relays. A gentle Thump in the right place may be a temporary fix.
Hoggy.


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Horlixx said:
> 
> 
> > Old thread alert !!!
> ...


Oh I see so it's actually inside the hazard switch, that would explain why i couldn't find a normal relay, I'll give it a try later. Thanks hoggy


----------

